# Police Ranks And Their Roles



## Lanex (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi, me and my girlfriend are writing seperate novels and need some more help. We tried Wikipedia and it didn't help.

My girlfriend needs to know all the English police ranks and their roles, such as constable and so on.

I, on the other hand, need help on American police ranks and their roles. If it is different in each state, then I will help by saying that I am basing my story on LA.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nimbus1944 (Mar 27, 2007)

If "LA" is the City of Los Angeles, see ranks and roles of the LAPD at —
http://www.lapdonline.org/join_the_team/content_basic_view/9127

If "LA" is the State of Louisiana, it may follow the usual ranks.  The State highways and Interstate roads would be patrolled by State Police, divided into Troops;  Parishes (equivalent of Counties) would probably have a police department, especially in any smaller jurisdictions (cities, towns, villages, unincorporated areas) which might or might not.  Cities might be divided into Precincts.  
Louisiana State Police: http://www.lsp.org/who_super.html
Some departments around New Orleans: http://nopdonline.com/lelinks.htm

Typical US police ranks: Commissioner (City or County), Chief (Town or Village), Deputy Chief, Captain, Lieutenant, Sergeant (Sarge to his men), Patrolman (generally addressed by the public as Officer). The Detectives might have parallel ranks at the bottom: Det. Lieutenant, Det. Sergeant, and Detective. 

In Amerglish (if there is such a word), they might be cops, police or policemen, but not bobbies or coppers. 

Uniform colors vary: blue, dark blue, brown, gray, etc.  Try Google Images Advanced Search to find photos for particular jurisdictions and ranks.

Central database used by police to check IDs, license plates, etc:
http://www.fas.org/irp/agency/doj/fbi/is/ncic.htm


----------



## Banzai (Mar 27, 2007)

And here are the Police ranks in Britain:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UK_police_ranks


----------



## Lanex (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank you for your help. Also who would a British detective confirm all the infomation to like in America it would be a luitenant


----------



## Lanex (Mar 30, 2007)

Sorry but is noone able to help my girlfriend?


----------



## Banzai (Mar 30, 2007)

I honestly don't know Lanex, but an idea would be to call a local police station and ask. I'm sure if you explain why you're asking, then they'll be happy to help you.


----------



## Lanex (Mar 30, 2007)

Cheers Banzai.


----------



## garylawing (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice idea friend.., i appreciate your effort. The history and  developement of police policy and the role of police in american  society are traced through this collection of 95 primary documents. Law  Enforcement in the United States is one of three major components of the  criminal justice system, along with courts and corrections. Policing in  the united states is conducted by numoures types of agency at many  different levels. Every state has their own nomenclature for agencies,  and their powers, responsibilities and funding varies state to state. In  America lot of different rank structure. Some agencies might have  senior patrolman, corporal and various sergeant ranks. Majors and  colonels tend to be found in state police or highway patrol agencies.


----------

